# What makes you lift?



## Hooba (Dec 3, 2020)

Hey guys and gals,  Have you ever been at the gym and just looked in the mirror and asked yourself why we lift weights,  pick it up, put it down?  What were you thinking when you picked up the weights for the first time and got hooked?  Why did you decide to stay natty or hop on gear?  What is your end goal?

I love lifting and when I get to the gym I get in a mode and just hammer through things but there are times I wonder why I beat the hell out of myself if that makes sense?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 3, 2020)

I lift so I don't piss all over the seat.


----------



## Hooba (Dec 3, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> I lift so I don't piss all over the seat.


Not gonna lie, I didn't see that one coming at all LOL!!! thanks for that!! I'm still laughing


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 3, 2020)

To gain some size at 1st..End goal..200lbs.. but it is like therapy for me..if I have a bad day,I go lift some Iron..all better..


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 3, 2020)

Stress relief. To push myself every day. Sometimes for some pain.


----------



## Robdjents (Dec 3, 2020)

I was small and weak and looked 15...now im mediocre but damn it feels good!! I hopped on AAS cuz I just wanted to...didn't need it was making good gains on trt


----------



## Trump (Dec 3, 2020)

I lift to give me a few hours away from my wife


----------



## Hooba (Dec 3, 2020)

Trump said:


> I lift to give me a few hours away from my wife


 There are days I wish I could get my wife to go to the gym with me but she can get uncomfortable quick with how some of the other women dress so she prefer not go


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 3, 2020)

grew up lifting, dads a lifter.


----------



## Trump (Dec 3, 2020)

I find it difficult to stop my wife eating fried chicken 24/7’[

QUOTE=SerialHooba;645137]There are days I wish I could get my wife to go to the gym with me but she can get uncomfortable quick with how some of the other women dress so she prefer not go[/QUOTE]


----------



## Blacktail (Dec 3, 2020)

Because it pain feels good and the outcome is worth the pain.


----------



## Trump (Dec 3, 2020)

I started lifting due to injecting high amounts of tren


----------



## tallfella (Dec 3, 2020)

I feel like I'm in my own world when I lift, and I can leave any stress at the entrance to the gym and just vibe


----------



## Sicwun88 (Dec 3, 2020)

Love for the lifestyle!
I grew up in this!


----------



## BrotherJ (Dec 3, 2020)

Seven years ago I saw a picture of myself on a paddle-board that was a bit of a wake up call. I wasn't obese just on the verge of going from skinny-fat to chubby. So originally hit the gym to "lose weight", which I did - about 45lbs (small potatoes compared to some around here). Then I got into lifting and it's been that way since. Originally, it was out of general self-loathing now I lift because it's stress relief, part of my routine, makes me happy, and is meditative for me. General goals now are keep getting bigger, healthier, and look decent naked.


----------



## Jin (Dec 3, 2020)

I like it when people stare. 

I don’t like losing my temper. 

Lifting is key for both.


----------



## Deadhead (Dec 3, 2020)

Jin said:


> I like it when people stare.
> 
> I don’t like losing my temper.
> 
> Lifting is key for both.



Best answer I've heard in a while.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 3, 2020)

BrotherJ said:


> Seven years ago I saw a picture of myself on a paddle-board that was a bit of a wake up call. I wasn't obese just on the verge of going from skinny-fat to chubby. So originally hit the gym to "lose weight", which I did - about 45lbs (small potatoes compared to some around here). Then I got into lifting and it's been that way since. Originally, it was out of general self-loathing now I lift because it's stress relief, part of my routine, makes me happy, and is meditative for me. General goals now are keep getting bigger, healthier, and look decent naked.


I took a road trip to Washington state and my brother took a pic of me. I saw the pic later on and couldn't believe how bad I was. I stepped on a scale, 305. I truly had no idea. It never slowed me down, so I thought. I immediately joined a gym and dropped to 210. Then I was hooked. Since then I've floated from 185 to 285 at 6'4. But ill never be that fat **** in that pic again.


----------



## Hooba (Dec 3, 2020)

BrotherJ said:


> Seven years ago I saw a picture of myself on a paddle-board that was a bit of a wake up call. I wasn't obese just on the verge of going from skinny-fat to chubby. So originally hit the gym to "lose weight", which I did - about 45lbs (small potatoes compared to some around here). Then I got into lifting and it's been that way since. Originally, it was out of general self-loathing now I lift because it's stress relief, part of my routine, makes me happy, and is meditative for me. General goals now are keep getting bigger, healthier, and look decent naked.


Mine was a similar issue after viewing a photo of myself.  I had a form of cancer that needed chemo, well I was the type of person that gained a pile of weight while on Chemo.  I was pushing close to 280lbs all fat, no muscle just felt like death. There were times where I had wished the cancer had just ended me because of the way I looked after treatments were done.  I decided to hop in the gym and do something about it before I became more depressed and did something stupid.  Now after losing 60+ lbs I still look in the mirror and see a new me but if I look long enough I can still see that overly obese fella staring back so I just use it to stay focused.


----------



## Hooba (Dec 3, 2020)

Jin said:


> I like it when people stare.
> 
> I don’t like losing my temper.
> 
> Lifting is key for both.



100% love this!   People looking back at you because that's the way they want to look and be able to lift.  I like being a role model and keeping my cool as well.  Guess I never thought of it like that as well.  I had different reasons but yours can definitely be added to my reasons


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 3, 2020)

A lot of New guys,so I'm going to share this again..

Changing into swim trunks after a killer WO in the crowded locker room..this guy was danger close..when I finished he told me..
"You have nice body"..I quickly replied,"I'm going to give you that one due to don't speak English very well"..."but not cool".


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Dec 3, 2020)

I’ve always played sports and working out just came along with the territory and luckily it has just become a routine.


----------



## Big Mikey (Dec 3, 2020)

When I was a kid I was obsessed with Godzilla & Battleships, two symbols of ungodly massive power if ever there were any. I had the old cheapie cement weight sets on and off from my teens to my 20's before I joined a gym in the mid 80's. I bought a book by Arnold Schwarzenegger (who else could you trust in those days) learned all the exercises & started pounding the weights. Within a year I had gained some quality mass & looked drastically different than I had previously. That had a profound impact on me. I stayed at it until 2017, when my hip joints went bad from intravascular coagulation of the joints. I've since had both hip replaced & now I'm waiting for COVID to subside so I can go back to hitting it hard. At my age a little PED cocktail's going to have to be in the mix. I've quite knowledgeable on the subject & know what to do. My PEDS knowledge base is why I'm always dissuading young bros on here from using them. My motto is no PEDS until you're older and hit the natural impasse, like 30's-40's. That's the prime PEDS years IMO.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 3, 2020)

I'll leave the short version here, and make an intro in another post. 

Started powerlifting in highschool, ran into injuries, now only occasionally train for health and aesthetics


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 3, 2020)

What got me into lifting initially?  That's easy to answer... several doctors telling me I would never play sports again or even walk without the use of an aid.  Somewhere along the way the hatred used to fuel my PT sessions for years turned into a love for the iron and how it made me feel... what I was able to accomplish.


----------



## Solomc (Dec 3, 2020)

keeps me out of prison..


----------



## Joker (Dec 3, 2020)

I got sick and tired of not being able to open the pickle jar....then got hooked. Now it is more stress relief and enjoyment.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 3, 2020)

Wait - you guys lift?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 4, 2020)

I was skinny with a huge pecker. It  was Very shocking to those who saw me necked. Scared to many bishes away. Plus pretty awkward when on the beach with a speedo. Lifting helped balance things out size wise


----------



## rawdeal (Dec 4, 2020)

Seeker said:


> I was skinny with a huge pecker. It  was Very shocking to those who saw me necked. Scared to many bishes away. Plus pretty awkward when on the beach with a speedo. Lifting helped balance things out size wise



Wish I'd said that.

I was just skinny as a teenager; father bought me a set of weights and out to the garage we went.  Many years later, many gyms in between, I have my own garage gym due to the economic/political side effects of COVID.  Nowadays, my wife yells at me if I don't get out there and use it ... seems I'm taking up space she could be using for her "crafts" supplies.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 4, 2020)

I had severe anger issues for most of my life. I wound up in MMA and I noticed I had pretty good genetics. It was all downhill from there. I couldn’t stop. I did this for the chicks at first. Then got married and realized, I NEED this. Therapy. It relieves my anguished soul from the cares of the world. I just go an press it out man. I feel like I’m about to explode on my days off. I’m just being honest. It helps me keep control. Now I share it with other children. My kids have anger issues. It helps them practice discipline.


----------



## Chump16 (Dec 4, 2020)

Seeker said:


> I was skinny with a huge pecker. It  was Very shocking to those who saw me necked. Scared to many bishes away. Plus pretty awkward when on the beach with a speedo. Lifting helped balance things out size wise



straight from the heart brother ....... appreciate you bearing your soul to the board


----------



## andy (Dec 4, 2020)

to lose some weight and be slim.
Now... I don't ****ing even know what the hell I'm doing at the gym, why im there


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 4, 2020)

I only use the mirrors if I am not able to see my overall form; never really tried having having a conversation with it....LOL


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 4, 2020)

Joker said:


> I got sick and tired of not being able to open the pickle jar....then got hooked. Now it is more stress relief and enjoyment.



You know if you hit the bottom of the pickle jar  with your hand , you can break the seal with little effort. More brain ; less braun


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 4, 2020)

Seeker said:


> I was skinny with a huge pecker. It  was Very shocking to those who saw me necked. Scared to many bishes away. Plus pretty awkward when on the beach with a speedo. Lifting helped balance things out size wise



LOL  You broke the stereotype!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 4, 2020)

Fear of being average


----------



## creekrat (Dec 4, 2020)

Always enjoyed the gym.  It's that euphoria you feel when you progress but I had gotten lazy and out of it for a while.  Wife got up to her No-No weight, by her definition, and started hot and heavy for the first time ever so i jumped on board and now we do it together and it's turned into a family thing. Me, the wife, 19 yo daughter(not officially adopted but she is ours for sure), 19 yo son and 16 yo son.  All with different goals but all want to progress.  We try to hit the gym at the same time as the others as much as possible


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 4, 2020)

creekrat said:


> Always enjoyed the gym.  It's that euphoria you feel when you progress but I had gotten lazy and out of it for a while.  Wife got up to her No-No weight, by her definition, and started hot and heavy for the first time ever so i jumped on board and now we do it together and it's turned into a family thing. Me, the wife, 19 yo daughter(not officially adopted but she is ours for sure), 19 yo son and 16 yo son.  All with different goals but all want to progress.  We try to hit the gym at the same time as the others as much as possible


That’s so awesome man.


----------



## Bugeyes (Dec 6, 2020)

So that i don’t have to think about work. And during lifting - it is really alone time (i train in my home gym). Felt really good to have a time that no one will disturb me. 

Of course as an older lifter, I wam hoping that it will prep for a quality old age


----------



## stonetag (Dec 6, 2020)

Trump said:


> I lift to give me a few hours away from my wife


Ah yes, the real truth. Might have started with great inspirations, but the boiled down truth now stings.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Dec 6, 2020)

Ever since I can remember I felt so uncomfortable in my own skin.  I graduated high school at 145 lbs 5’10” tall.  Always felt scrawny and weak.  Started using my dads weights in the basement and put 30 pounds on my frame in a year and a half or so.  That feeling of strength of euphoria was exhilarating.  But also releasing the frustration and anger that this world gives me.  This is why I keep going back for more.  Well except right now cause our damn governor shut the gyms down again!


----------



## bigdog (Dec 6, 2020)

I started simply to help loose skin problems from obesity. As I changed and skin tightened I like the way I was looking so I went harder and more focused. I stay lifting to stay in shape and avoid going back to my old self. Its become daly life.


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 6, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> I took a road trip to Washington state and my brother took a pic of me. I saw the pic later on and couldn't believe how bad I was. I stepped on a scale, 305. I truly had no idea. It never slowed me down, so I thought. I immediately joined a gym and dropped to 210. Then I was hooked. Since then I've floated from 185 to 285 at 6'4. But ill never be that fat **** in that pic again.



Same here man, knew I was heavier than I should have been, saw myself in mirrors everyday bit one day I saw a pic of my self and it was like being hit by a truck. Joined the gym, did Atkins at the time, dropped a hundred pounds. Now I'm 40 and don't want friggen dad bod. Plus, let's be realistic, it's nice when you're getting incoming flirt from girls in there 20's and early 30's. I'm only 40 and it still tells me I'm doing something right.


----------



## Sam I Am (Dec 11, 2020)

I was 17, not athletic, skinniest kid in my class and...sick and f**king tired of being picked on...Bullies.
Looking back, those teenage terrorists helped make me who I am today.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 11, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> Same here man, knew I was heavier than I should have been, saw myself in mirrors everyday bit one day I saw a pic of my self and it was like being hit by a truck. Joined the gym, did Atkins at the time, dropped a hundred pounds. Now I'm 40 and don't want friggen dad bod. Plus, let's be realistic, it's nice when you're getting incoming flirt from girls in there 20's and early 30's. I'm only 40 and it still tells me I'm doing something right.


This is the other fear. The dad bod. I go to school functions and shit for my son and I look at the other dads. I want no part of that shit.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 11, 2020)

All for the skrongs


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 11, 2020)

I lift cos it’s hereditary.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 11, 2020)

Started in high school when I was getting bullied and instantly became hooked. 
20 years later and I still get butterflies thinking about the next days workout !!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 11, 2020)

Before it was strength 
Now I'm just looking to get back to my old physique 
And gain more aesthetics


----------



## Tiny (Dec 11, 2020)

Pu$$y. The only reason I do anything.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 11, 2020)

A cool trick is to do that annoying bit where you just keep asking "why" and see how many of your answers end up being the same as my answer


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 11, 2020)

Why do people own a Ferrari ?

it looks cool, they show how rich they are, and they like to show off

anyone can own a Ferrari, if they have enough money. 

but no matter how much money you have, you can’t buy a Godly physique. 

 driving a Ferrari is just a temporary identity but as soon as you step out, your real identity is revealed. 

when you have a great body, you look great 24/7

if I had the choice between looking like Frank Zane, but had to drive a 2001 Toyota Corolla 
vs
having noodle arms, a 46in waist, and hunched over posture, but had a garage like Jay Leno

id take option 1 in a heartbeat


----------



## DOOM (Dec 11, 2020)

I started lifting because Jameson and Cocaine don’t build muscle!


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 11, 2020)

DOOM said:


> I started lifting because Jameson and Cocaine don’t build muscle!



Need to up yer dosing


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 13, 2020)

I lift to try to stay in shape for my age plus it’s a stress reliever


----------



## BrotherJ (Dec 13, 2020)

One other thing too - back in high school my church sent us on a missions trip to Mexico (basically slumming for Christians but we do "charity" so we all feel better about ourselves) and while there we were digging a well by hand for this local family. While digging one of the older kids in the group made a snide comment to me, "dude you need to the hit the gym" - I don't know why that stands out to me to this day but sometimes I use that mother****er as motivation to get that last set done. I think we all use the "cookie jar method" that David Goggins talks about to certain degrees - basically we reach into the cookie jar for those moments of inspiration when needing to push the limit. Could be victories, triumphs, challenges overcome, or failures, people we hate, revenge, "**** you I'll show you", etc...


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 13, 2020)

Nothing, it just comes natural...born a bad ass!


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 13, 2020)

Started doing it as a kid in 1978, age 12, and building a home gym w/ my Dad. 42 years later I still love it and still tweaking my home gym (always).
Why do I do it??

Well.. Just because.


----------



## BootySlayer (Dec 13, 2020)

The promise of hot women when I eventually get ripped


----------



## Mandarb (Dec 16, 2020)

Originally for body composition after, and to aid in weight loss. I’ve chased strength a little through the years, but the biggest reason I lift these days is for health, and because if I don’t have some form of physical outlet my mental health starts to decline. It’s strange how doing something so physical can be the greatest aid in keeping me sane and happy.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 17, 2020)

BootySlayer said:


> The promise of hot women when I eventually get ripped



Just realized your avi actually has “Slayer” on da booty in similar manner as the original Divine Intervention album cover.


----------



## ACJohn (Dec 20, 2020)

Gives a feeling of power. Gives you more awareness and control over your body, which contributes to the feeling of power. Also looking good means people treat you better, and give you more opportunities whenever there's any to be given. Improves your psychology, such as increasing your confidence and belief in your ability to success in other areas of life. Increases mental clarity. Overall I would say that to have an optimal life, you absolutely must have a physical fitness regime. 
The above are a few of the reasons I work out.
AND AM TRYING TO GET A SOURCE TO MAKE IT EVEN BETTER


----------



## hard_gains (Dec 26, 2020)

To look good, to feel good, and to be good. I was always f*** up on one thing or another. Just wanted to be numb all the time. Lucky something just clicked. The gym makes me feel great. I need to feel sore need to feel the pump. Frustration stays in check. And turns the old lady on or maybe she is just making sure I have zero need to look anywhere else. Either way win win. :32 (3):


----------



## Matt6566 (Jan 17, 2021)

Well when I was 18 I was 120lbs, back then I would've been happy to gain 20lbs of fat...but no matter how much I ate I was always 120lbs....a year or 2 of dedicated lifting and I was at 140, still a lightweight, but I was pretty strong to a non lifter....now I'm just getting back into weights, still 140lbs, so I'm hoping to gain size but also in it for my mental health just as much this go around


----------

